# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طريــــــــقــــــــــة: ~* 3S_Reloaded *~  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طــــــــلالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
هذي الطريقه هي استمرار لطريقه بدأنا فيها مع الاخوه الحبايب والأساتذه الكرام من أكثر من 3 سنوات و تغيّرت و تعدّلت مع مرور السنوات . 
بدأناها مستفيدين  بشكل خاص من الAdvanced Analyzer Screener . 
مرّينا بمتابعه مستمرّه على باترنز مختلفه .. ابتداءاً بالOver reaction مروراً بالSlam .. و Slam I  و 3S و الآن 3S Reloaded .. 
طرأت تغييرات على عمليّه انتقاء السهم .. و كانت النتائج حلوه ومشجّعه من البدايه من الOver reaction  لكن كانت نسبه الخطر عاليه نتيجه لنوعيّه ووضعيّه الأسهم اللي نختارها. 
مع التعديلات ، نقدر نقول اننا قدرنا تخفيف نسبه الخطر و ركزنا على الارتداد و صار اهتمامنا على سهمين  الى 4  - في اليوم -لا أكثر .  طبعاً بعض الاخوه كانوا يعتبرون هذا عيب أو  سبب لخطر عالي في الطريقه اننا كلّ يوم نغيّر السهم بدلاً ما نتابع سهمين الى 10 خلال السنه كلّها .. لكن ان شاء الله النتائج راح تكون خير دليل على " نجاعه" الطريقه. 
الآن بعد ما رجعت للطريقه ما أدري وين راحوا كلّ اللي كانوا معنا في الطريقه واللي ساندوا لكن ما أقدر الاّ أن أدعي لهم ان الله يوفقهم وين ما كانوا. :Icon26:   
اسمحوا لي ان أنقل لكم الموضوع من المنتدى المجاور من وقت العوده الى وقتنا الحالي و نبدأ  في أسهم اليوم . 
أتمنّى من الجميع التفاعل.. أخوكم حاضر لجواب أي سؤال منكم. 
خالص تقديري 
طـــــلالي

----------


## طــــــــلالي

هذا الموضوع بعد العوده  بتاريخ :  27-03-2007, Tue 8:06 PM     
سهم اليوم كان DMC   
Industry : Security & Protection ServicesEmployees : 21Exchange : AMEX 
Document Security Systems, Inc. (Document Security) develops optical anti-scanning, anti-counterfeiting and verification technologies and products for all forms of printed media. The Company's technologies and products are used by federal, state and local governments, and law enforcement agencies. The technologies are also applied to a variety of industries, including financial institutions, consumer goods, and entertainment and gaming industries. The Company's primary anti-counterfeiting technologies are AuthentiGuard Laser Moire, AuthentiGuard Prism, AuthentiGuard Pantograph 4000, AuthentiGuard Survivor 21, AuthentiGuard ObscuraScan, AuthentiGuard Block-Out Anti-Color Copy, AuthentiGuard MicroPerf Embedded Perf Image, AuthentiGuard Phantom Embossment and AuthentiGuard Veriglow Invisible Code Image. 
الى الآن حقق 29 % ولله الحمد   
الأيّام جااااااايّه والوعد بكره ان شالله
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

هنا شروط الطريقه والاستراتيجيّه اللي ماشيين عليها ان شاء الله    

> هلا بك يالغالي .. شكراً لمساعدتك و مشاركتك ..

  

> يا طويل العمر السهم اللي راح .. راح . بكره يجي أخوه واللي أحسّن منّه ان شالله .. هالطريقه يبغالها دخول مبكّر وستوب لوووووووووز و هدف محدد .. رجعت على أكثر من سهم لمدّه تعدّت الشهر ولله الحمد كان المعدّل 13% في معدّل 3 أيّام .. راح نكون واضحين و دقيقين في كلّ سهم ..  للتذكير الشروط اللي كنّا نعتمدها :  -ان يجتاز السهم فلتر أبو هاني. - أن يكون قطاعه متوافق مع الشريعه الاسلاميّه. - سعر السهم بين ال1 وال35 دولار. - لو فلوت (غالباً لا نتعدى ال30 مليون " أدري كثير بس عاده أقلّ بكثير " ) - سوق عام مستقرّ ... يعني ما يكون فيه نزول كبير في المؤشر ( للسوق الأمريكي مش السعودي طبعا :D ) - الستوب لوووووز لأننا في طريقه لها بلا شكّ نسبه خطوره عاليه . اتذكر كلام استاذي محمّد البدر : " لا تلقى السكين وهو طايح " .. علشان كذا أحبّ أذكر اننا مثل ما نشوف 100% في 7 الى 9 أيّام !!! ممكن تكون الخساره كبيره .  لكن الجميل اننا في هالطريقه أغلب الوقت ماعندنا مراوغه مضاربين .. بمعنى يا أننا مع الافتتاح يطلع السهم يا انّه يواصل هبوط مظلّي. فالستوب لووز يطلع الواحد من اللعبه بأقلّ خساره .. و الصعود ان شالله أغلب من الهبوط كما سنرى بإذن واحد أحد

----------


## طــــــــلالي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
صبّحكم الله بالخير جميعاً .. 
ما شاء الله نايمكس طالع 98 سنت دفعه وحده وواصل السعر الى قريب ال64$ .. 
الله يعين شكله سوق بني الأصفر أحمر اليوم :d .. 
أسهم اليوم هي 6 استثني منها واحد لأنه ما عليه معلومات و اثنين غير متوافقين مع فلتر أبو هاني (تأمين على حياه & خدمات مستهلك ماليّه ) واثنين غير متوافقين أصلاً مع فلتر أبو هاني الاسلامي. 
يبقى لنا هالحلوين الاثنين: 
T E C U لاست 9.31  
S Q N M لاست 3.69  
راح أرجع للسهمين بالتفصيل في أقرب وقت ان شالله من ناحيه التشارت و الدعم والمقاومه و المعلومات والتفاصيل .. 
أتمنّى سماع آراءكم  
شاكر للمتابعه

----------


## طــــــــلالي

اووووووبس !!  
تعديل للسهم الأوّل : TECUA .. كالمعتاد  .. 
Industry : General Building MaterialsEmployees : 19,100Exchange : NASDAQ 
Tecumseh Products Company is an independent, global manufacturer of hermetic compressors for residential and commercial refrigerators, freezers, water coolers, dehumidifiers, window air conditioning units and residential and commercial central system air conditioners and heat pumps; and electric motors and components, including alternating current (AC) and direct current (DC) motors, blowers, gear motors and linear actuators for a variety of industrial and consumer applications across a range of industries. The Company also manufactures and sells gasoline engines and power train for lawn mowers, lawn and garden tractors, garden tillers, string trimmers, snow throwers, industrial and agricultural applications, small submersible pumps for industrial, commercial, marine and agricultural applications. The Company groups its products into four principal market segments: Compressor Products, Electrical Component Products, Engine and Power Train Products, and Pump Products.  
وصل الهاي لل9.92 أو أكثر من 5% الى الآن .. 
And here is the chart
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

S Q N M 
Industry : BiotechnologyEmployees : 106Exchange : NASDAQ 
SEQUENOM, Inc. is a genetics company committed to providing genetic analysis products and services that translate genomic science into solutions for the biomedical research and agricultural markets. The Company's MassARRAY system is a high-performance nucleic acid analysis platform that quantitatively and precisely measures genetic target material and variations therein. The standard MassARRAY system combines four basic components: a analytical reaction technology and sample preparation and dispensing hardware to prepare DNA for analysis; a coated silicon chip known as the SpectroCHIP bioarray; a mass spectrometer, which uses an established analytical method that SEQUENOM has adapted for DNA analysis, and bioinformatics software that records, calculates and reports the data generated by the mass spectrometer. In 2005, SEQUENOM launched its services business, which provides genetic analysis services to customers as a complement and as an alternative to its systems product offerings. 
حبيبنا هذا قاعد يطبخ للحين ..هذا تشارته
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

الحمد والمنّه لله رب العالمين .. 
انتهى اليوم ببراعه لنجمنا الأوّل وحقق 15% و أكثر .. 
نجمنا الثاني بدّع على الاغلاق و وصل الى 3.84 أو تقريباً 3% من سعر اغلاق الأمس .. 
أعتقد أن بطلنا الثاني في مساره الصحيح .. 
أبطال اليوم أدّوا الواجب وبيّضوا الوجه الحمد لله.. 
الموعد بكره مع حلوين جديدين بإذن واحد أحد  
التشارت النهائي لحبايبنا الاثنين:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

29-03-2007, Thu 10:42 PM  Sniper  vbmenu);       
أسهم اليوم كانت 7  
جميعها لم تتوافق مع فلتر أبو هاني البعض لم يجتاز والبعض الآخر لم يكون قطاعه شرعي !!  
الوعد بكره ان شاء الله  
و بعد تداول اليوم راح أرفق مجموعه بكره بإذن الله

----------


## طــــــــلالي

30/3/2007   
أسهم الغد ان شاء الله :  
كما هو بالصوره المرفقه.. 
سأتحدّث عن كلّ سهم على انفراد .. 
شباب ..  
سهمين بكره فيهم مغامره حبتين و أنصح بمتابعتهم " فقط "   
الستوب مع كسرالدعم الاوّل  
هدفنا من 2 الى 5% في مدّه لا تتعدى 3 أيام ان شاء الله  
الله يجيب الخير
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نعود الى حبايبنا الاثنين و كيف كان مسارهما .. 
قمر القمر (g M R ) :  
افتتح على 28.74 ونزل 10 سنتات ثم صعد الى 29.44 أو أكثر من 2% . 
كما في التشارت
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أما حبيبنا Tecua فما شاء الله افتتح على 9.65 ووصل الى 10.07 على آخر التداول أو أكثر من 4 % .. 
أتوقع له أن يواصل المشوار ..  
ان شاء الله لنا اطلاله بكره على النجوم ليوم الاثنين  
بالتوفيق
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله ..  
لنا عوده بالتفصيل يا حبايب  
Good Luck
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم اليوم :
I C T G 
Industry : Business ServicesEmployees : 911Exchange : NASDAQ 
ICT Group, Inc. (ICT) is a global provider of outsourced customer management and business process outsourcing (BPO) solutions. The Company's balanced mix of sales, service, marketing and technology solutions include customer care/retention, technical support and customer acquisition, cross-selling/upselling, as well as market research, database marketing, data capture/collection, e-mail management, collections and other back-office business processing services. ICT provides its services through operating centers located worldwide, including the United States, Ireland, the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, Mexico, Barbados and the Philippines. As of December 31, 2005, ICT had operations in 41 contact centers, from which it supports United States and multinational corporations and institutions, primarily in the financial, insurance, healthcare, telecommunications, information technology (IT) and consumer electronics industries. In December 2006, ICT acquired Proyectar Connect S.A. 
لاست: 17.5 
الستوب : تحت الدعم الأوّل بقليل (16.25 أو 15.5 لمن يريد المغامره).. 
الهدف : 2 الى 5% خلال 3 أيّام ان شاء الله
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

S Q N M 
Industry : BiotechnologyEmployees : 106Exchange : NASDAQ 
SEQUENOM, Inc. is a genetics company committed to providing genetic analysis products and services that translate genomic science into solutions for the biomedical research and agricultural markets. The Company's MassARRAY system is a high-performance nucleic acid analysis platform that quantitatively and precisely measures genetic target material and variations therein. The standard MassARRAY system combines four basic components: a analytical reaction technology and sample preparation and dispensing hardware to prepare DNA for analysis; a coated silicon chip known as the SpectroCHIP bioarray; a mass spectrometer, which uses an established analytical method that SEQUENOM has adapted for DNA analysis, and bioinformatics software that records, calculates and reports the data generated by the mass spectrometer. In 2005, SEQUENOM launched its services business, which provides genetic analysis services to customers as a complement and as an alternative to its systems product offerings. 
لاست : 3.7 
ستوب: 3.35  
الهدف : 2 الى 5% خلال 3 أيّام ان شاء الله
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

انتهى النقل ...  الآن سنبدأ بتحليل أسهم الأمس و بوضع أسهم اليوم ان شاء الله    توكلنا على الله

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج أمس .. 
ICTG 
افتتح على نزول خفيف ثم صعد وحقق الحمد لله 3.5% .
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

SQNM 
بدّع صاحبنا ووصل الهاي الى 3.8 ..محققاً تقريباً 3% لمن شراه اليوم أو شراه أوّل مرّه وضعناه هنا ..
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
أسهم اليوم يا حبايب ..
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

I C T G 
Industry : Business ServicesEmployees : 911Exchange : NASDAQ 
ICT Group, Inc. (ICT) is a global provider of outsourced customer management and business process outsourcing (BPO) solutions. The Company's balanced mix of sales, service, marketing and technology solutions include customer care/retention, technical support and customer acquisition, cross-selling/upselling, as well as market research, database marketing, data capture/collection, e-mail management, collections and other back-office business processing services. ICT provides its services through operating centers located worldwide, including the United States, Ireland, the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, Mexico, Barbados and the Philippines. As of December 31, 2005, ICT had operations in 41 contact centers, from which it supports United States and multinational corporations and institutions, primarily in the financial, insurance, healthcare, telecommunications, information technology (IT) and consumer electronics industries. In December 2006, ICT acquired Proyectar Connect S.A. 
لاست:18.21 
الستوب : تحت الدعم الأوّل بقليل 
الهدف : 2 الى 5% خلال 3 أيّام ان شاء الله

----------


## طــــــــلالي

M F L X 
Industry : Printed Circuit BoardsEmployees : 10,691Exchange : NASDAQ 
Multi-Fineline Electronix, Inc. is a provider of flexible printed circuits and component assembly solutions to the electronics industry. The Company targets its solutions within the electronics market. Multi-Fineline Electronix, Inc. focuses on applications, in which flexible printed circuits facilitate human interaction with an electronic device. Applications for its products include mobile phones, mobile devices, portable bar code scanners, personal digital assistants, computer/storage devices and medical devices. The Company provides its solutions to original equipment manufacturers, such as Motorola, Inc., Symbol Technologies, Inc. and International Business Machines Corporation; to electronic manufacturing services providers, such as Foxconn Electronics, Inc. and Flextronics International Ltd., and to display manufacturers, such as Optrex Corporation Japan.   
لاست:14.70  
الستوب : تحت الدعم الأوّل بقليل 
الهدف : 2 الى 5% خلال 3 أيّام ان شاء الله
الصور المرفقة

----------


## عياد

ماشاء الله رجعت ايام الابداع  نتائج رائعة  نحن في انتظارك يوميا  . موفق ياعزيزي الغالي سنايبر

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> ماشاء الله رجعت ايام الابداع   نتائج رائعة  نحن في انتظارك يوميا  .  موفق ياعزيزي الغالي سنايبر

  هلا بالغــــــــــــــالي ... هلا بالحلو .. ما شاء الله يا مشرفنا الغالي.. والله مبطي عنك يالحبيب.أسأل الله أن يجمعنا مثل زمان و أكثر على الخير والطاعه ..خالص تقديري أخوك /  Sniper :Regular Smile:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج أمس يا حلوين : 
Mflx : حقق الحلو أكثر من 3% من الافتتاح و لله الحمد .
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

ICTG 
هذا البطل مبدع لليوم الثاني .. حقق أمس فقط 6.5% و للي أخذه قبل أمس 11.5% ..  
مبروووووووووك 
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم اليوم يا حبايب
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

OCNW 
Industry : Communication EquipmentEmployees : 101Exchange : NASDAQ 
Occam Networks, Inc. (Occam) designs, develops and markets a suite of broadband loop carriers (BLCs), which are Ethernet- and Internet protocol (IP)-based loop carrier platforms that enable telecommunications service providers to offer a variety of traditional as well as voice over Internet protocol (VoIP) IP-television (IPTV) and fiber-to-the-home (FTTH) services from a single, converged, all-packet access network. In addition, the Company markets a line of remote terminal cabinets to house its products in remote locations. Occam supplies its products to local and regional telecommunications carriers and independent telephone companies in the United States, and international telecommunications carriers that deliver or wish to deliver voice, data, Internet access and video services to the residential, small and medium-sized business, and large enterprise markets over existing copper telephone lines and fiber-optic cable.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

GEMS 
Industry : Processing Systems & ProductsEmployees : 2,193Exchange : NASDAQ 
Glenayre Technologies, Inc. (Glenayre) has two business segments: Entertainment Distribution Company (EDC) and Glenayre Messaging (Messaging). EDC provides pre-recorded products and distribution services to the entertainment industry. Messaging is a global provider of network-based messaging and communication systems and software applications, including voice and video messaging, multimedia messaging and other enhanced services. In July 2006, the Company's Entertainment Distribution Company, LLC division acquired Deluxe Global Media Services Blackburn Limited. In January 2007, the Company sold its messaging business to IP Unity.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الله يعطيك العافيه يا اخ طلالي
ما شاء الله تبارك الله اختيار موفق  للاسهم صراحه  
شكلك تبي تخلينا نترك العملات و نجي وراكم هنا :Regular Smile: 
بس صراحه ما قد جربت الأسهم الامريكيه
أخوي طلالي بس ممكن تضع لنا الادوات التي تستخدمها وخاصه فلتر بو هاني 
صراحه ودي اتابع وياي يمكن تكون فاتحة خير لنا و ندخل السوق معكم :Regular Smile: 
تقبل كل الحب 
ودي و تقديري
السلام عليكم

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج اليوم : 
OCNW 
هذا البطل حقق من سعر الافتتاح أكثر من 5%  في يومه.. حققنا هدفنا ببراعه مع هذا الحلو، مبروك للمستفيدين
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

GEMS هذا الحلو مشى ممشى مش بطّال اليوم ..  
افتتح على 1.99 ووصل الى 2.06 محققاً أكثر من 3.5% ولله الحمد . 
الوعد بكره ان شالله   
بالتوفيق
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> الله يعطيك العافيه يا اخ طلالي
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله اختيار موفق للاسهم صراحه 
> شكلك تبي تخلينا نترك العملات و نجي وراكم هنا
> بس صراحه ما قد جربت الأسهم الامريكيه
> أخوي طلالي بس ممكن تضع لنا الادوات التي تستخدمها وخاصه فلتر بو هاني 
> صراحه ودي اتابع وياي يمكن تكون فاتحة خير لنا و ندخل السوق معكم
> تقبل كل الحب 
> ودي و تقديري
> السلام عليكم

  هلا بك أخوي العبدلي وسعيد بمرورك الكريم .. للمعلوميّه أخوك بدأ في السوق الأمريكي وطلع منّه للعملات وقلب للسوق السعودي (خيبه بنويبه خخخ ) و رجع للسوق الأمريكي .. الله يثبتنا على الخير .. من كلّ اللي مرّيت فيه .. السوق الأمريكي الأثبت و اللي فيه خير بعيداً عن لعب المتلاعبين من ما يسمّى بالهوامير و غيره وبعيداً عن سرعه تقلبات سوق العملات  .  المقادير    • Ameritrade Advansed Analyzer  • فلتر أبوهاني   • Real Time Streamer من أجل تحديد أنسب وقت الدخول و الخروج استناداً على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه التي نحددها مسبقاً قبل بدايه التداول اليومي عادهً  • حبذا لو توفر DSL لتسهيل عمليه التحديث اليوميه و لضمان تنفيذ أسرع للعمليات الشرائيه و لعمليات البيع.  • برنامج لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه .. يمكن تحديده بسهوله من الموقع التالي – مع الشكر للشباب اللي ساعدونا بهالموقع-:  http://www.fxstreet.com/conversor/fppc/fppc.asp   أما الطريقه فهي كالتالي : • أن تستخدم الAA من الأميريتريد، حيث يجب عليك تحديث الداتا حقتهم كل يوم ..  • ثم تقوم بمطابق السهم للشريعه من برنامج أبو هاني • ثم تقوم بدراسه الوضع الاقتصادي للشركه بشكل عام  •بعدها تتابع اللو فلوت و يفضل أن يكون الفلوت تحت ال30مليون سهم  • أقوم بالقاء نظره عامه على الشركه خلال السنه و آخر 3 شهور و اذا قدرت وتوفر وقت مريت على آخر أخبار الشركه ( هذي الخطوه ما أطوّل فيها ) 
** بعد الانقطاع والعوده للطريقه أضفت هالاستراتيجيتين علشان اضمن الخروج يوميا و عدم المبيت مع سهم و تحمّل ضريبه المخاطره. : • أقوم بتحديد الدعم والمقاومه للشركات اللي طلعت ( لأحسن 5 شركات – اذا توافر أكثر من 5 شركات تحقق الشروط أعلاه-) • أما عند افتتاح السوق فلا أدخل في أغلب الأحيان الا عند تحقيق الشرط علشان ضمان أكبر قدر أمان والأمان برب العالمين أولا وأخيرا .. 
أتمنى أن يكون الشرح كافي ووافي يا أخي الكريم 
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق :Thumb:

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي طلالي
بيض الله وجهك على الشرح بحاول ادور على الي قلت و انزلهم ان شاء ربي بأقرب فرصه بتلقاني انزل وياك في المنتدى الشركات الي تطابق الاستراتيجيه
لك كل الحب
تقبل ودي
السلام عليكم

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي طلالي
> بيض الله وجهك على الشرح بحاول ادور على الي قلت و انزلهم ان شاء ربي بأقرب فرصه بتلقاني انزل وياك في المنتدى الشركات الي تطابق الاستراتيجيه
> لك كل الحب
> تقبل ودي
> السلام عليكم

 الله يحييك ويبارك فيك يالغالي .. 
أيّ سؤال أخوك بالخدمه ..  
الحق ترا بكره وراي سفره بإذن الواحد الأحد  :Drive1:   
بالتوفيق

----------


## طــــــــلالي

بإختصار شديد:  
نجمين الأسبوع الماضي حققا 10% لكلّ واحد وزياده ..  
للأسف ما كنت متواجد .. لكن الجاي خير وبركه    
بالتوفيق

----------


## طــــــــلالي

G I I I 
من يوم الثلاثاء طلع على الرادار
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

و هذا L E X G المتألّق  : 
أعتقد هالحلو وراه مجال أكثر ..
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم الإثنين يا حلوين .. 
لنا عوده تفصيليه ان شاء الله

----------


## عياد

تسلم ايدك ياطلالي

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> تسلم ايدك ياطلالي

   العفو يا غالي ..  لا شكر على واجب  :Icon26:

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك ياغالي . 
ولو تكرمت كيف يتم طريقة البحث عن الأسهم المحققة للشروط ؟؟؟ 
ولا تنسى الرسالة يا غالي  :Regular Smile:  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> بارك الله فيك ياغالي . 
> ولو تكرمت كيف يتم طريقة البحث عن الأسهم المحققة للشروط ؟؟؟ 
> ولا تنسى الرسالة يا غالي  
> موفقين بإذن الله

 هلا بك يالغالي ..  
غالي والطلب رخيص ..  
فيه أكثر من طريقه للبحث عن أسهم حققت نيو 52 أسبوع لو ..  
هذي وحده منهم : http://www.marketscreen.com/report/i...p?chp=overview 
المهمّ هو انّك تتابع شرعيّه السهم و الفلوت للسهم يا أخي العزيز.. 
و الرساله راح أرد عليها أبشر  ولا تشيل همّ  :Regular Smile:   
يا هلا ومرحبا بك  :Thumb:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

C P W M 
Industry : Discount, Variety StoresEmployees : 2,390Exchange : NASDAQ 
Cost Plus, Inc. (Cost Plus World Market) is a specialty retailer of casual home furnishings and entertaining products. As of January 28, 2006, the Company operated 267 stores under the name World Market, Cost Plus World Market, Cost Plus Imports and World Market Stores in 34 states. Many of Cost Plus World Market's products are private label, often incorporating the Company's own designs, World Market brand name, which are not available at department stores and other specialty retailers. The Company's stores are located predominantly in high-traffic metropolitan and suburban locales, often near major malls.  
الستوب : 8.54 
الهدف 2 الى 5% خلال 3 أيّام ان شاء الله  
(((( ركزوا عليه ترى احساسي وراه مفاجأه  )))) 
بالتوفيق
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

T M C V 
Industry : Regional - Pacific BanksEmployees : 299Exchange : NASDAQ 
Temecula Valley Bancorp Inc. serves as the holding company for Temecula Valley Bank (the Bank). Temecula Valley Bank is a state-chartered bank that operates eight full-service banking offices in California, providing services to customers in the Riverside and San Diego Counties. The Bank's principal office is located in Temecula, California with other California full-service offices in Carlsbad, Corona, El Cajon, Escondido, Fallbrook, Murrieta, and in the Rancho Bernardo area of San Diego. Temecula Valley Bank also operates loan production offices, which principally generate construction and/or mortgage loans in California at the locations, which include Encinitas, Fallbrook and Temecula. The real estate industries group of the Bank focuses on construction lending and maintains loan production offices in Corona and San Rafael, both in California. 
((( كأني اخترت سهم غير شرعي !! المجال لا يخلو من ربويّه !! للحذر يا جماعه الخير الرجاء المتابعه لهذا السهم فقط ))
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج اليوم : 
السهمين كانا في تذبذب، ما حقق أحد منهم 2% خلال الفتره اللي تابعتهم فيها لكن البطل Cpwm سوّاها مع الافتتاح وجاب أكثر من 2% لمرّه واحده فقط.. شخصياً الحمد لله طلعت بربيح صغيرون من نصف فتره التداول ولله الحمد و مبروك لمن ربح .. 
أعتقد أننا راح نسمع عن السهم الأول أخبار حلوه. . 
شوفوا بالتشارت الانتراداي كيف كان المسار للسهمين . ( السهم الثاني ما تابعته لأنه غير شرعي) 
موعدنا مع أسهم الغد ان شاء الله  
بالتوفيق يا حلوين
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

وهذا التشارت اليومي لصاحبنا
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم اليوم يا حبايب
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

AXTI  
Industry : Semiconductor - Integrated CircuitsEmployees : 1,022Exchange : NASDAQ 
AXT, Inc. (AXT) designs, develops, manufactures and distributes high-performance compound and single element semiconductor substrates comprising gallium arsenide (GaAs), indium phosphide (InP) and germanium (Ge). Its substrate products are used primarily in wireless communications, lighting display applications, and fiber optic communications. The Company uses a vertical gradient freeze (VGF) technique for manufacturing semiconductor substrates. It also manufactures and sells raw materials related to the substrate business through five joint ventures located in China. These joint ventures produce products, including 99.99% pure gallium (4N Ga), high-purity gallium, arsenic, germanium, germanium dioxide, paralytic boron nitride (pBN) crucibles and boron oxide.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

SMTL  
Industry : Semiconductor Equipment & MaterialsEmployees : 1,312Exchange : NASDAQ 
Semitool, Inc. (Semitool) designs, manufactures, installs and services equipment for use in the fabrication of semiconductor devices. Its products are focused on the wet chemical process steps in integrated circuit (IC), manufacturing and include systems for wafer surface preparation, and electrochemical deposition (ECD) applications. The Company's surface preparation systems are designed for wet cleaning, stripping and etching processes, including photo resist and polymer removal and metal etching. Its ECD systems are used to plate copper and other metals, which are used for IC's internal wiring; to plate solder and lead free solder bumps for wafer level packaging applications, and to plate other metals for various semiconductor and related applications.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج أمس .. 
Axti 
أوّل سهم يضرب نسبه معانا (3%) .. فهذا السهم خرج من قائمتنا للمتابعه .. 
للأمانه انا لي فيه وان شاء الله اللي لقط السهم بمنطقه مناسبه يكون له فرصه مع الارتداد اللي أغلب ظنّي انه اليوم.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

Smtl 
لم يحقق صعود لكن لم يضرب نسبه دنيا  
في اعتقادي ان النزول للسهمين مع بعض متوقع لأنهم من نفس القطاع ..  
القوائم الماليّه تمام و السهمين ما عليهم فلوت كبير .. ننتظر اليومين القادمين .  
بالتوفيق
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم اليوم هي أسهم أمس يا حبايب مع مراعاة الدعم والمقاومه لليوم.. 
بالتوفيق للجميع
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

Smtl & Axti ..

----------


## طــــــــلالي

التوصيه على الحلوين الاثنين مازالت قائمه ..  
اليوم بدأنا نعكس الاتجاه للسهمين ..     
بالتوفيق

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافيه يا اخوي طلالي 
صدقني اني متابع وياك يوميا بالموضوع وحافظه بالمفضله صحيح اني ما اشارك بس انا توني عليمي بااسهم الامريكيه ولا فكرت ادخلها الا لما قريت كلامك.
و حاليا في فترة  دراسه وتمرين و بحث عن استراتيجيه  و بديت فيك يا خوك
واتمنا انك تستحملني شوي 
تقبل كل الود
موفق خيير

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> السلام عليكم
> الله يعطيك العافيه يا اخوي طلالي 
> صدقني اني متابع وياك يوميا بالموضوع وحافظه بالمفضله صحيح اني ما اشارك بس انا توني عليمي بااسهم الامريكيه ولا فكرت ادخلها الا لما قريت كلامك.
> و حاليا في فترة دراسه وتمرين و بحث عن استراتيجيه و بديت فيك يا خوك
> واتمنا انك تستحملني شوي 
> تقبل كل الود
> موفق خيير

 هلا بك يالغالي ..   أنا موجود يالغالي .. اللهم كانت عندي ظروف الاسبوع اللي راح .. ان شالله أموري بخير يالغالي .. أشكر حرصك و متابعتك الرائعه.    خالص تقديري و امتناني . أخوك / طـــلالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']هلا بك يالغالي .. [/font] 
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أنا موجود يالغالي .. اللهم كانت عندي ظروف الاسبوع اللي راح .. ان شالله أموري بخير يالغالي ..[/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أشكر حرصك و متابعتك الرائعه. [/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']خالص تقديري و امتناني .[/font]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/font] 
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أخوك / طـــلالي  [/font]

  :Compress:   :Doh:   :Yawn:   :Nono:  
What is happining above ??!!   :Yikes3:   :012:   :012:   :012:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

الاسبوع انتهى نهايه حلوه – كما سأوضح ان شاء الله - .  
خطأ وقعت فيه وهو اني ما تركت الأسهم التي لم تحقق أرباحاً مدّه الثلاث أيّام حتى تغيّر اتجاهها بلّ ركّزت على أوّل سهم يكسر الستوب و حاولت أرجع له ايماناً بأنه حان وقت الارتداد والذي فعلاً حصل .. السهم كان Axti .  
أسهم الأسبوع هذا ونتائجها كانت كالتالي:
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

الخميس والجمعه لم أضع أسهم يا حبايب .. لم أكن متواجد للأسف.  
بالعوده للجدول أعلاه، نلاحظ أننا في فتره أقصاها 5 أيّام حققنا نتائج حلوه أعلاها 15.5 % .. و كانت اسوأ النتائج - 5%.
هذا يدفعنا لاننا نتابع الأسهم ونحط -5 % كستوب (لمن يجرؤ فقط ). ان شالله ما نشوف سهم داق للنسبه اللي حاطينها . 
شاكر لمتابعتكم يا شباب ، خلونا نشوف أبطال الاسبوع القادم. 
بالتوفيق

----------


## طــــــــلالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا حبايب   
أسهم يوم الاثنين طلعت كالتالي .. 
اللهم اجعله اسبوعاً مباركاً فيه .. اللهم آمين 
لنا عوده تفصيليّه
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

B L T I 
Industry : Medical Instruments & SuppliesEmployees : 199Exchange : NASDAQ 
Biolase Technology, Inc. is a medical technology company that develops, manufactures and markets lasers and related products focused on technologies for improved applications and procedures in dentistry and medicine. The Company's products are dental laser systems that allow dentists, periodontists, endodontists, oral surgeons and other specialists to perform a range of dental procedures, including cosmetic and complex surgical applications. Biolase Technology offers two categories of laser system products: Waterlase system and Diode systems. The Waterlase systems use a combination of water and laser to perform most dental procedures performed using dental drills, scalpels and other traditional dental instruments for cutting soft and hard tissue. The Diode laser systems use a semiconductor diode laser to perform soft tissue and cosmetic procedures, including tooth whitening. Biolase Technology also manufactures and sells accessories and disposables for its laser systems.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

K E I 
Industry : Scientific & Technical InstrumentsEmployees : 673Exchange : NYSE 
Keithley Instruments, Inc. (Keithley) designs, develops, manufactures and markets electronic instruments and systems to electronics manufacturers for high-performance production testing, process monitoring, product development and research. The Company has approximately 500 products used to source, measure, connect, control or communicate electrical direct current (DC), radio frequency (RF) or optical signals. Product offerings include integrated systems solutions, along with instruments and personal computer (PC) plug-in boards that can be used as system components or stand-alone solutions. Keithley's customers are engineers, technicians and scientists in manufacturing, product development and research functions. During the fiscal year ended September 30, 2006, approximately 35% of the Company's orders were received from the semiconductor industry.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## عياد

اهلا عزيزي   لدي اقتراح بسيط اتمنى اسمع رايك فيه هل من الممكن اضافة حجم التداول الى الفلتر حيث ان السهم الاخير حجم تداوله ضعيف جدا اقل من 70 الف اعتقد ان اضافة حجم تداول فوق 500 الف مثلا  سيكون مفيد جدا وخلينا نجرب في اداء هذه الاسهم عالية التداول ،  وخلي بالك الاسهم الاقل في حجم التداول تصريف الاسهم اولا مو سهل ثانيا السبريد يكون عالي فيها   مارأيك ياطلالي ؟

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> اهلا عزيزي  لدي اقتراح بسيط اتمنى اسمع رايك فيه هل من الممكن اضافة حجم التداول الى الفلتر حيث ان السهم الاخير حجم تداوله ضعيف جدا اقل من 70 الف اعتقد ان اضافة حجم تداول فوق 500 الف مثلا سيكون مفيد جدا وخلينا نجرب في اداء هذه الاسهم عالية التداول ، وخلي بالك الاسهم الاقل في حجم التداول تصريف الاسهم اولا مو سهل ثانيا السبريد يكون عالي فيها    مارأيك ياطلالي ؟

 هلا يا ورد ..  :Thumb:    راح أراعي هالنقطه المهمّه هذي  :Regular Smile:    شاكر لدعمك الرائع ومتابعتك في الرحله .. اللهم اجعلها سعيده  :Drive1:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أعتقد متابعتنا الاسبوعيّه أحسن من المتابعه اليوميّه مثل ما ذكرت في أوّل الموضوع لكن مع تعديل و هو أن يكون وقف الخساره على 5% لمن يريد الدخول - مع مراعاه الدعم والمقاومه في توقيت الدخول-   
سأضع الأسهم اليوميّه و سأواصل تقييم الأداء آخر الأسبوع ( اسبوعهم   )  
أسهم الثلاساء يا حبايب :
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

A C O  
" أكو بالعربي   " 
Industry : General Building MaterialsEmployees : 1,759Exchange : NYSE 
AMCOL International Corporation operates in principal segments: minerals, environmental, oilfield services and transportation. The CompanyGاضs mineral segment mines, processes and distributes clays and products with similar applications for use in various industrial and consumer markets. Its environmental segment processes and distributes clays and products with similar applications for use as a moisture barrier in commercial construction, landfill liners and a variety of other industrial and commercial applications. The oilfield services segment provides both onshore and offshore water treatment filtration, pipeline separation, and well testing services for the oil and gas industry. The CompanyGاضs transportation segment includes both a long-haul trucking business and a freight brokerage business for its domestic subsidiaries, as well as third parties. On November 10, 2006, the CompanyGاضs subsidiary, CETCO Oilfield Services Company acquired Nitrogen Specialty Company LLC.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

Q P S A  
وبالعربي " كبسه "  ( ترى جوعان  )  
Industry : Business Software & ServicesEmployees : 45Exchange : NASDAQ 
Quepasa Corporation is a media company focused on the national and international Hispanic marketplace. Since 1998, Quepasa has operated a bilingual (Spanish/English) Internet portal and online community primarily aimed at the United States Hispanic market. The Company's Quepasa.com Website provides users with information and content centered on the Spanish language and Hispanic culture. Quepasa also offers performance-based marketing capabilities in addition to traditional portal services, including e-mail and news in Spanish and English. The Quepasa.com Website is operated and managed by the Company's wholly owned subsidiary, Quepasa.com de Mexico, S.A. de C.V.
الصور المرفقة   
بالتوفيق يا حبايب

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم آخر الاسبوع يا حلوين .. 
Friday 27_4
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

L I D S  
Industry : Semiconductor - Integrated CircuitsEmployees : 141Exchange : NASDAQ 
Leadis Technology, Inc. designs, develops and markets analog and mixed-signal semiconductors that enable and enhance the features and capabilities of small panel displays. The Company's core products are mixed-signal color display drivers with integrated controllers, which are critical components of displays used in mobile consumer electronics devices. It primarily focuses on the mobile handset market, but some of its products are suitable for use in other consumer electronic device markets. Its product solutions include thin film transistor liquid crystal display (TFT LCD), super twisted nematic liquid crystal displays (STN LCDs) and organic light-emitting diode (OLED). In March 2007, the Company acquired Mondowave Inc., an analog semiconductor company specializing in low-power consumer audio applications.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

X N L 
Industry : Waste ManagementEmployees : 34Exchange : AMEX 
Xethanol Corporation, formerly known as Zen Pottery Equipment, Inc., produces ethanol and its co-products. The Company owns the Permeate Refining facility located in Hopkinton, Iowa, which consists of a 25,000-square-foot ethanol plant, and it also owns the Xethanol BioFuels facility located in Blairstown, Iowa, which consists of a 24,728-square-foot ethanol plant on 25.5 acres of land. Each plant also includes warehouse and distribution facilities. On February 2, 2005, Zen Acquisition Corp. and a wholly owned subsidiary of Zen Pottery Equipment, Inc. (Zen), merged with and into Xethanol Corporation (Old Xethanol). As a result of the merger, Old Xethanol became a wholly owned subsidiary of Zen and changed its name to Xethanol BioEnergy, Inc., and Zen discontinued its business and succeeded to the business of Old Xethanol as its sole line of business. Following the merger, Zen changed its name to Xethanol Corporation. On August 15, 2005, the Company acquired Xylose Technologies, Inc
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

نتائج الاسبوع الماضي :
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

طيّب نتائج الشهر الفائت  : 
" الجزء الأوّل "
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> طيّب نتائج الشهر الفائت  :  " الجزء الأوّل " 
> الصور المرفقة

       الجزء الثاني   الصور المرفقة  :Thumb:   :012:   :Icon31:

----------


## طــــــــلالي

الخلاصه   أعتقد كثيرين اللي يتابعون الموضوع والأسهم المنتقاه و يقولون وش هالبلاوي اللي قاعد يختارها أبو الشباب هذا ..    لكن أعتقد اني أقدر أقول بأننا :   WE ARE TRADING AMERICAN STOCKS  THE FOREX WAY          
والقادم مذهل أكثر يا حبايب .. 
بالتوفـــيق :Regular Smile:

----------


## عياد

> الخلاصه    أعتقد كثيرين اللي يتابعون الموضوع والأسهم المنتقاه و يقولون وش هالبلاوي اللي قاعد يختارها أبو الشباب هذا ..    لكن أعتقد اني أقدر أقول بأننا :   WE ARE TRADING AMERICAN STOCKS  THE FOREX WAY           والقادم مذهل أكثر يا حبايب ..  بالتوفـــيق

     بالعكس تمام ياطلالي هذه مو بلاوي هذه مصايب  :Regular Smile:    بصراحة تسلم ايدك على هذا الجهد الملموس والواضح ويبدو ان الأسهم الأمريكية تجذبك بقوة مرة اخرى بعيدا عن الفوركس ( لاتجيب طاري الفوركس هنا  :Yikes3:  )  المهم انا عندي اقتراح ليش ماتحط جدول كبير على الاكسيل شبيه بجدولك وتحط اسم السهم وسعر الدخول والهدف والستوب وخانة للنسبة المحققة انا اذكر عرض وطلب ( تذكر نشرتهم القديمة) كان عندهم زي هذا الجدول خليني ادورها على الجهاز يارب الاقيها . النقطة الثانية اعتقد من حجم تداول اعلى فوق 500 الف بيكون حظ الأسهم اعلى في الصعود وأسهل في تصريف الكميات   تحياتي لك   وموفق باذن الله

----------


## طــــــــلالي

> بالعكس تمام ياطلالي هذه مو بلاوي هذه مصايب    بصراحة تسلم ايدك على هذا الجهد الملموس والواضح ويبدو ان الأسهم الأمريكية تجذبك بقوة مرة اخرى بعيدا عن الفوركس ( لاتجيب طاري الفوركس هنا  )  المهم انا عندي اقتراح ليش ماتحط جدول كبير على الاكسيل شبيه بجدولك وتحط اسم السهم وسعر الدخول والهدف والستوب وخانة للنسبة المحققة انا اذكر عرض وطلب ( تذكر نشرتهم القديمة) كان عندهم زي هذا الجدول خليني ادورها على الجهاز يارب الاقيها . النقطة الثانية اعتقد من حجم تداول اعلى فوق 500 الف بيكون حظ الأسهم اعلى في الصعود وأسهل في تصريف الكميات   تحياتي لك   وموفق باذن الله

 تسلملي يا ورد على مرورك الرائع  :Regular Smile:   ..  راح أظل ورا أحبابنا في قسم الفوركس  :012:   يمكن مع الوقت تلاقي الدنيا زحمه هنا  :Regular Smile:  ..  الفكره اللي طرحتها يا حبيب الكلّ رائعه و راح أطبّقها  ان شاء الله .  بالنسبه للفوليوم واجهت صعوبه شويييييه في هالشرط .. أدري تماماً بأهميّه هالشرط . لكن ان شاء الله راح أحاول جهدي في تخطي هالنقطه هذي يا استاذي العزيز.  شاكر لدعمك المتواصل يا أخي الكريم .  لا عدمناك  :Thumb:  
 [/CENTER]

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم الاثنين 30_4 هي اسهم يوم الجمعه .. 
أتابع حالياً سهم أقدر ألخصه بعباره (السوق السعودي !!! ) 
السهم طلع لمدّه نصف سنه و ماسك خط .. 
لكن الفرق ان شاء الله هو معاوده الصعود بعد التصحيح - مش مثل اللي في بالي -   
U I S للمتابعه فقط و لدراسه سلوكه. 
السهم ما عليه مشكله شرعياً و لكن مشكلته الوحيده انه عليه فلوت عالي . 
للمتابعه فقط
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

حصل اليوم ...  
حصل ضرب ستوب لوز ثنائي يعني السهمين ضربوا الستوب لوز !
تحصل في أحسن العائلات ..
خيرها بغيرها يا حلوين
__________________

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم الثلاثاء
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

S P L S 
Industry : Specialty Retail, OtherEmployees : 34,209Exchange : NASDAQ 
Staples, Inc. (Staples) is an office products company. The Company sells a variety of office supplies and services, business machines and related products, computers and related products, and office furniture. Its product offering includes Staples, Quill and other branded products. Staples operates in three business segments: North American Retail, North American Delivery and International Operations. The North American Retail segment consists of the United States and Canadian business units that operate office products stores. The North American Delivery segment consists of the United States and Canadian business units that sell and deliver office products and services directly to customers. The International Operations segment consists of operating units that operate office products stores, and that sell and deliver office products and services directly to customers in 19 countries in Europe, South America and Asia.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

A L K  
Industry : Regional AirlinesEmployees : 14,485Exchange : NYSE 
Alaska Air Group, Inc. (Air Group) is a holding company with two principal subsidiaries: Alaska Airlines, Inc. (Alaska) and Horizon Air Industries, Inc. (Horizon). Both subsidiaries operate as airlines. Alaska operates an all-jet fleet with an average passenger trip length of 1,038 miles. As of December 31, 2006, AlaskaGاضs operating fleet consisted of 114 jet aircraft. Horizon is a regional airline, operates turboprop and jet aircraft, and its average passenger trip is 392 miles. As of December 31, 2006, HorizonGاضs operating fleet consisted of 21 jets and 48 turboprop aircraft. Alaska and Horizon integrate their flight schedules to provide connections between most points served by their systems.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

السلام عليكم .. 
صباح الخير يا حبايب.. 
يبدو ان خشم 3S-Reloaded يشم لبعيد زياده حبتين .. 
أنصح من يريد متابعه سهم من الأسهم المطروحه مراقبه الدعم والمقاومه واللعب بينهم.  
للمتابع اليومي تشارت ال10 دقايق يعطي صوره واضحه عن أنسب وقت للدخول. 
الأسهم المطروحه قوائمها و الفلوت فيها ان شاء الله ماعليه خلاف و فرصه ارتدادها -بإذن الله عاليه-. 
شخصياً الحمدلله للآن ما حصل انّي خرجت على ستوب لوز. أحياناً أطلع بربح قليل -مقارنه مع ربح العملات- لكن الحسنه الوحيده ان رأس المال محفوظ من الضياع بإذن الله. 
الله يوفقنا جميعاً.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

أسهم الأربعاء:
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

G L T 
Industry : Paper & Paper ProductsEmployees : 2,605Exchange : NYSE 
P. H. Glatfelter Company is a manufacturer of specialty papers and engineered products. It operates through two business units: Specialty Papers and Composite Fibers. GlatfelterGاضs North America-based Specialty Papers business unit focuses on papers for the production of hardbound books and other book publishing needs, carbonless papers designed for multiple end-uses, such as credit card receipts, forms and other applications, envelope and converting markets, and customized products for the digital imaging, casting and release, pressure sensitive, and several technical specialty markets. The Europe-based Composite Fibers focuses on value-added products, such as paper for tea bags and coffee pods/pads and filters, decorative laminates used for furniture and flooring, and metallized products used in the labeling of beer bottles. On March 13, 2006, the Company acquired JR Crompton Limited's Lydney Mill. On April 3, 2006, it acquired carbonless business operations of NewPage Corporation.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

P E I X 
Industry : Specialty ChemicalsEmployees : 78Exchange : NASDAQ 
Pacific Ethanol, Inc. (Pacific Ethanol) produces and sells ethanol and its co-products and provides transportation, storage and delivery of ethanol through third-party service providers in the Western United States, primarily in California, Nevada, Arizona, Washington, Oregon and Colorado. In October 2006, the Company completed construction of an ethanol production facility with nameplate annual production capacity of 35 million gallons located in Madera, California, and began producing ethanol. In October 2006, it also acquired approximately 42% of the outstanding membership interests of Front Range Energy, LLC (Front Range), which owns and operates an ethanol production facility with nameplate annual production capacity of 40 million gallons located in Windsor, Colorado. In addition, Pacific Ethanol is constructing or in advanced stages of development of four additional ethanol production facilities.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

السلام عليكم & صباح الخير يا حبايب .. 
مبروك للي ربح أمس  .. السوق الحمدلله كان مساعد .
اسهم اليوم الخميس :
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

E V V V 
Industry : Medical Instruments & SuppliesEmployees : 975Exchange : NASDAQ 
ev3 Inc. (ev3) is a global medical device company focused on catheter-based, or endovascular, technologies for the minimally invasive treatment of vascular diseases and disorders. The Company sells over 100 products consisting of over 1,000 stock keeping units in more than 50 countries through a direct sales force in the United States, Canada, Europe, and other countries and distributors in selected other international markets. The Company is organized in two business segments, cardio peripheral and neurovascular. The cardio peripheral segment includes products that are used primarily in peripheral vascular procedures and in targeted cardiovascular procedures by radiologists, vascular surgeons and cardiologists. The neurovascular segment contains products that are used primarily by neuroradiologists and neuro surgeons. In January 2006, the Company completed the acquisition of Micro Therapeutics, Inc. (MTI).
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

E B F 
Industry : Office SuppliesEmployees : 5,950Exchange : NYSE 
Ennis, Inc. (Ennis) is engaged in the printing and construction of a line of business forms and other business products, and also manufactures a line of activewear for distribution throughout North America. The Company operates in two business segments, the Print Segment and the Apparel Segment. The Print Segment, which represented 57% of the Company's consolidated sales, for the fiscal year ended February 28, 2006 (fiscal 2005), consisted of three operating groups: the Forms Solutions Group, the Promotional Solutions Group and the Financial Solutions Group. The Apparel Segment, which consists of Apparel Solutions Group, represented 43% of the Company's consolidated sales in fiscal 2005. On January 3, 2006, the Company purchased the outstanding stock of Tennessee Business Forms, Inc. (TBF). In August 2006, Ennis acquired Block Graphics, Inc.    
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

اسهم الجمعــــــــــة  
تحيّن الفرص من أسهم اليوم و اليومين اللي قبله فيه 2 الى 5% ان شاء الله  ..   
بالتوفيق يا حلوين 
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

L P S N 
Industry : Business ServicesEmployees : 178Exchange : NASDAQ 
LivePerson, Inc. is a provider of online conversion solutions. LivePerson helps to maximize the business impact of the online channel as a provider of hosted software that enables customers to assist their online visitors. Its fully integrated multi-channel communications platform, Timpani, facilitates real-time sales, marketing and customer service. Its technology supports and manages online interactions via chat, voice, e-mail and self-service/knowledgebase. It offers an Engagement Marketing platform, including chat, voice, and marketing and selling tools, which are enabled by channel matching technology, rules-based intelligence and advanced analytics. It sells certain of the LivePerson services directly via Internet download, which are marketed as LivePerson Pro and LivePerson Contact Center for small and mid-sized businesses. On June 30, 2006, it acquired the customer list of Base Europe, a former reseller of its services. On July 18, 2006, it acquired Proficient Systems, Inc.
الصور المرفقة

----------


## طــــــــلالي

R I G L  
Industry : Drug Manufacturers - MajorEmployees : 152Exchange : NASDAQ 
Rigel Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (Rigel) is a clinical-stage drug development company that discovers and develops small molecule drugs for the treatment of inflammatory diseases, cancer and viral diseases. The Company's pioneering research focuses on intracellular signaling pathways and related targets that are critical to disease mechanisms. It has product development programs in inflammatory/autoimmune diseases, such as rheumatoid arthritis, thrombocytopenia, asthma and allergy, as well as in cancer. Rigel conducts research programs for its programs, as well as for programs conducted jointly through its corporate collaborations. The Company is developing multiple product candidates, such as R788 in rheumatoid arthritis, R788 in thrombocytopenia, R763 in oncology, the Transplant Rejection Program and the Asthma Program.
الصور المرفقة

----------

